# He keeps licking the floors!



## VikingByrne

My boy seems to do nothing but go round licking the laminate and carpet floors in my house! He eats ANY tiny bits of grit, muck, food, grass, dust, fluff that he finds, and you physically can't get him away unless you pick him up, but then he just does the exact same thing!

Why is this, is it harmful, and if you think I should stop him, how do you suggest I do this?


----------



## catcoonz

I would guess at a lack of vitamins or minerals, ive just taken in a cat that does this although she tends to lick the bath more than anything.
Try supplementing with nutrigel vitamins to see if this behavour stops, blood tests would rule out anaemia. 
Others can be more helpful soon i hope.


----------



## chillminx

The habit of eating, licking or sucking non-food items is known as "Pica" and is linked with a variety of causes. It can be a component of certain serious illnesses such as diabetes etc, so it is important you get that ruled out by a vet with the proper tests.

If Pica is not due to illness, it can be due to a behavioural problem perhaps caused by boredom or anxiety. How old is your cat and does he have access to outdoors? If he is shut indoors all the time, is he left on his own a lot each day? Does he at least have other feline company? Do you play with him a lot?

Sometimes Pica can be due to a genetic predisposition.

Here is an interesting article about Pica you might like to read:

Strange Things Cats Eat: Pica Symptoms and Treatments


----------



## VikingByrne

chillminx said:


> The habit of eating, licking or sucking non-food items is known as "Pica" and is linked with a variety of causes. It can be a component of certain serious illnesses such as diabetes etc, so it is important you get that ruled out by a vet with the proper tests.
> 
> If Pica is not due to illness, it can be due to a behavioural problem perhaps caused by boredom or anxiety. How old is your cat and does he have access to outdoors? If he is shut indoors all the time, is he left on his own a lot each day? Does he at least have other feline company? Do you play with him a lot?
> 
> Sometimes Pica can be due to a genetic predisposition.
> 
> Here is an interesting article about Pica you might like to read:
> 
> Strange Things Cats Eat: Pica Symptoms and Treatments


We've only had him 3 weeks, and I wouldn't feel comfortable letting him outside just yet, would ideally want to wait 6 weeks, but might just wait until spring when its warmer. He has stuck his head out but has no desire at all to actually go outside, he just gets scared and runs back in. We have no yet taken him to the vet for any reason, but have an appointment in the new year for microchipping.

He is an incredibly playful cat, we play with him for at least 1 1/2- 2 1/2 hours a day. He also randomly runs at things like the sofa and full on jumps off it, sprints round the house for no reason - he obviously has a lot of energy to burn.

He has no other feline company, the reason his old owners gave him to us was because he was bought as a companion for two other cats and they didn't get on at all. You mention anxiety, he is a fairly nervous cat who jumps at noises, bumps etc. easier than any other cat I've had previously. Thanks for letting me know about Pica by the way!


----------

